# what kind of warrenty comes with canon if purchased at canada's Vistek store



## archiea (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey gang,

I noticed a great price on the canon speedlite 600RT at the Canadian Vistek store Shipping to the US is without any border fees. So my question is, what kind of warranty do you get? I know folks got the EOS-M and lenses from vistek. I wonder what warranty they got. Thanks!


----------



## Codzilla (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought a couple at Don's photo and they had Canada/USA warranty cards in them. I'm sure the Vistek ones are the same (both stores are Canon authorized sellers).

The flashes are still $20 cheaper at Don's. Check out this thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16680.msg308098#msg308098

http://donsphoto.com/spec_sheet.html?catalog[name]=Canon-Speedlite-600EX-RT-canon-flash&catalog[product_guids][0]=799012


----------

